# [SOLVED] Missing packet/byte count in ifconfig

## Barvinok

Here's the story:

```
Orbiter ~ # ifconfig

enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.0.10  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.0.255

        inet6 2a01:d0:8100:0:da50:e6ff:fe49:8aaf  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 2a01:d0:8100::10  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::da50:e6ff:fe49:8aaf  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether d8:50:e6:49:8a:af  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 6  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16

enp3s5: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.1.10  netmask 255.255.255.240  broadcast 10.0.1.15

        inet6 fe80::56e6:fcff:fe81:3441  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 54:e6:fc:81:34:41  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1134890  bytes 200381615 (191.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 371  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4107736  bytes 5691154644 (5.3 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Note the stats on enp2s0 are all zero, even though that's primary Internet-connected interface of this box.

```
Orbiter ~ # uname -a

Linux Orbiter 3.12.13-gentoo #7 SMP Wed Apr 23 16:13:15 GMT 2014 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 260 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8587

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR+ <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 41

        Region 0: Memory at feac0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Region 2: I/O ports at dc00 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [58] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 4096 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag- AttnBtn+ AttnInd+ PwrInd+ RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr+ FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 unlimited, L1 unlimited

                        ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

        Capabilities: [c0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/16 Maskable+ 64bit+

                Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 41b1

                Masking: 0000fffe  Pending: 00000000

        Capabilities: [d8] MSI-X: Enable- Count=16 Masked-

                Vector table: BAR=0 offset=00002000

                PBA: BAR=0 offset=00003000

        Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSViol-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                UESvrt: DLP- SDES+ TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                CEMsk:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [180 v1] Device Serial Number ff-49-8a-af-d8-50-e6-ff

        Kernel driver in use: alx

03:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8169/8110 Family PCI Gigabit Ethernet NIC

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64 (8000ns min, 16000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20

        Region 0: I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at febffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at febc0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 is the one troubled. Everything works but I'd like to see slurm and ifconfig working wrt network statistics.

I don't even know where to begin digging.

Please, advise.

----------

## mike155

Are you sure that your traffic really goes through enp2s0? Do you see incoming and outgoing traffic if you run "tcpdump -i enp2s0"?

Or does all of your traffic flow through enp3s5?

Please post the output of "cat /proc/net/dev".

----------

## Barvinok

 *bug_report wrote:*   

> Are you sure that your traffic really goes through enp2s0? Do you see incoming and outgoing traffic if you run "tcpdump -i enp2s0"?
> 
> Or does all of your traffic flow through enp3s5?

 

Yes I am absolutely sure. See that

```
Orbiter ~ # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         10.0.0.1        0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 enp2s0

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 enp2s0

10.0.1.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.240 U     0      0        0 enp3s5

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

```

See, enp2s0 is the default interface, it is configured by the DHCP so at least its traffic should have been visible.

enp3s5 is just a crossover Ethernet link to my workstation.

 *bug_report wrote:*   

> Please post the output of "cat /proc/net/dev".

 

```
Orbiter ~ # cat /proc/net/dev

Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit

 face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed

    lo:  102040    1417    0    0    0     0          0         0   102040    1417    0    0    0     0       0          0

enp2s0:       0       0    0   30    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

enp3s5: 1184674011 16731247    0  252    0     0          0         0 176559028812 116696858    0    0    0     0       0          0

```

----------

## mike155

Google reports that others also saw this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/422244/network-traffic-reports-as-zero-bytes

Can you upgrade to Linux kernel 3.14? Please post the result.

----------

## Barvinok

 *bug_report wrote:*   

> Google reports that others also saw this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/422244/network-traffic-reports-as-zero-bytes
> 
> Can you upgrade to Linux kernel 3.14? Please post the result.

 

Ok, 3.14.3 seem to have fixed the problem, thank you.

----------

